# Mini Guernseys??



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So I have a Guernsey doe and I am goin to A.I. her to a Nigerian buck, but I'm not sure how the whole mini dairy goat association registration works. I was wondering if you had to buy stock that were already registered with the association or if you could breed your own and register them that way? Thanks!

Had to post a pic of my pretty girl!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh my goodness!!! She is SO cute:inlove:❤❤


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both parents need to be registered dairy goats. here is a link for more info. its pretty easy
https://www.miniaturedairygoats.net/MDGA/registration-rules/


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Both parents need to be registered dairy goats. here is a link for more info. its pretty easy
> https://www.miniaturedairygoats.net/MDGA/registration-rules/


Okay, thanks for that! But it doesn't say that you can register offspring from a dam that is registered with the British Goat Society. How do they get the Mini Guernseys then?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Call them. I would think they have a phone number you can call.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think as long as she is registered should be fine..but i agree with Karen..call8ng would get fast answers


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

goodenuff said:


> So I have a Guernsey doe and I am goin to A.I. her to a Nigerian buck, but I'm not sure how the whole mini dairy goat association registration works. I was wondering if you had to buy stock that were already registered with the association or if you could breed your own and register them that way? Thanks!
> 
> Had to post a pic of my pretty girl!!
> View attachment 163813


How did you get a Guernsey?! I was under the impression there weren't that many purebreds in the US yet. I love them! Your girl is beautiful!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Where did you get a Guernsey?


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

She's not a Golden Guernsey, she's registered as an HB2 Guernsey. You are right though, there are very few Golden Guernsey in the US! I got her from a lady that lives only about an hour and a half away from us, who got her from Washington!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is beautiful!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

...could you please define HB2 Guernsey? (embarrassed)


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Ahh that explains it! Yes, it is the Golden Guernseys that are so rare here. I would love to have one! They are really special.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> ...could you please define HB2 Guernsey? (embarrassed)


Sorry for just now replying, but for Guernseys, there are different registry levels based on how much Golden Guernsey is in them! It's basically a different label for graded goats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

You can register the offspring as F1 if both parents are registered. I have loads of mini dairy breeds and I have started off all my lines with a standard doe and Nigerian buck.


----------

